# New Yankee Workshop Off the Air!!!!!!!!!



## garmtn (Mar 11, 2005)

I need everyones help! If u still can view the "New Yankee Workshop" in your area, I need to know who the sponsors are. One of the best woodworking shows has been dropped by HGTV in NY/NJ area. Let me know if u agree and can help. Thanks, G


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I record it on TiVo every Saturday. I will note who the sponsors are this weekend. And yes it is the best. I have been so disappointed at the constant re-runs of the Router Workshop on PBSU. I understand there are over 160 shows and I see the same dozen over and over. Thats a shame because Bob and Rick do such a good job.


----------



## garmtn (Mar 11, 2005)

Greatttttttttt! Really appreciate it!! The only way to get action is to pull a "Network." Remember that movie? "I'm as mad as he-- and I'm not going to take it anymore!" FYI: did send a message to a competitor, TLC. Maybe they'll pick it up. Thanks again. Glenn


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah good idea PBS is playing head games with the router work shop in my area again they were running reruns for about 4 months then I'd see newer episodes. And bam they taking it off again on me. Not pleased at all I guess I'll start calling around next week.


----------



## garmtn (Mar 11, 2005)

PMspirito: Watched this old house classics today for no other reason than to view commercials. There were over 20 companies! Can you just imagine if we start a campaign to get New Yankee back on the air with a boycott of HGTV and the sponsors? It could spread like wildfire! Just one view yesterday and there were over 16 additional threads about HGTV pulling New Yankee. Here are some HGTV sponsors: Lowes, Lumber Liquidators, Ford, GMC, Marvin Windows, Orkin, United Health, Jeep, Champion, Busch Gardens, American Standard, Kohler, Lipitor, House values, Vehix, QVC, Sears, Citicard, and many more. Please let me know the ones I've missed, OK? Thanks


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Here in UK we only get any woodworking programmes on the Discovery Home & Leisure channel on digital satellite.
Last year they decided not to show the new series of NYW and it took a lot of phone calls and complaints on their forum before they finally desided to show it in January a year late.
Even then they had technical problems and didn't show the first episode of the series.
They rescheduled it to be shown a couple of weeks ago on a Saturday and then put an old episode on.
We were then told that the tape they had been sent in January had poor or no sound.
Despite knowing this they still had it scheduled then changed it.
They are the same with This Old House.
They just stopped buying the series but give us constant repeats of series frm 1989 onwards.
From showing a number of woodworking series which had the new seasons shows all Wednesday evenings called Workshop Wednesday they have changed to mainly property shows bought a year after being screened on one of the national terrestial channels and lots and lots of fishing shows.
Every day of the wekk there are a minimum 3 hours of fishing.
We are left with the series from 1989 to 2004 being shown every weekday at 2.30pm.
A number of people have had digital installed just to see NYW after so many have been talking about it on woodworking forums and are disillusioned by the few programs shown now when we used to have 5 or 6 different shows seen regularly.
I have been trying to suggest that H&L show the Router Workshop series.We are still trying to find out if they intend showing the 2005 series in the future as before last year we had alwys had the series here as soon as its 1st run in USA. :'(


----------

